# قبل متشتغل علي البريمافيرا اعمل خطتك الاول



## lostlove515 (24 مارس 2012)

اخواني المهندسين ارجو ان تقبلو هذه المشاركة المتواضعة وارجو من زملائي المهندسين اهل الخبرة ان يفيدوني بعلمهم..
مرفق خطة مشروع لاحد العمارات السكنية بالتجمع الخامس وقد حاولت ان ابين كيف يبدأ الاعداد للخطة قبل الدخول علي البريمافيرا وكيفية عمل كود لللانشطة والموارد والتكلفة ,,,, 
وارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالهداية فقط
http://www.4shared.com/office/X1JUQTzh/file.html


----------



## العبقرية (27 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يــا هندسة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ...ياريت تنزل لنا البرنامج الزمنى على البريمافيرا لهذا المشروع ولك جزيل الشكر على عطاؤكم


----------



## محمد النواري (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lostlove515 (15 مايو 2012)

*مشروع البريمافيرا*

:55: المشروع بريمافيرا كما طلبتم نسالكم الدعاء وانا جاهز لاي استفسارات او انتقادات:76:


----------



## wagih khalid (17 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البابكري (27 مايو 2012)

مبدع والله . جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed anwar (27 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## amir eleslam (28 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا لك أخى الكريم*


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (31 مايو 2012)

a;vhW


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (31 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## philipamerica (3 يوليو 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك بجد


----------



## tamer gad (4 يوليو 2012)

طلب بسيط من الاخ* lostlove515 ... ارفق الملف عادي وليس مضغوط لصعوبة تنزيلة عندي شكرا

*​


----------



## tamer gad (4 يوليو 2012)

او لو تبعتهولي على الميل tamerfathy963 علي الياهو
جزاك الله خير


----------



## lostlove515 (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لكم اخواني المهندسين والاخ تامر سوف ارسل لك الملف كامل بعد اضافة الcost account وسوف انشره لكل زملائي الكرام ولكن احب ان اسال زملائي اهل الخبرة اريد ان اعرف ماهي انواع التقارير المشهورة وكيفية عملها .... وازا اردت تقرير عن كمية الحديد فى كل مرحلة المخطط لها والفعلية كيف يمكن عمل مثل هذا التقرير ..


----------



## lostlove515 (4 يوليو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/file/MOYQ1Uhw/81_online.html اليكم الرابط غير مضغوط لعمارة اخري مع اضافة cost account


----------



## lostlove515 (4 يوليو 2012)

كما يمكنكم تنزيل باقي ملفاتي من نفس اللينك للمنفعة العامة لكل الزملاء


----------



## tamer gad (5 يوليو 2012)

الاخ الكريم lostlove515 انا منتظر منك الملفات على الميل كما وعدتني .... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
tamerfathy963 هلى الياهو


----------



## مهندسه ملاك (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## eng_mas0ud (1 ديسمبر 2013)

الحقيقه اللى لفت انتباهى هو نظام التكويد Coding System
ليه شويه اسس كدا انت متخلى عنها و من الأفضل ان يكون نفس الطول ..
بس مجهود رائع و تسلم عليه


----------



## Star__eng (1 ديسمبر 2013)

eng_mas0ud قال:


> الحقيقه اللى لفت انتباهى هو نظام التكويد Coding System
> ليه شويه اسس كدا انت متخلى عنها و من الأفضل ان يكون نفس الطول ..
> بس مجهود رائع و تسلم عليه



ياريت يا هندسه تقولنا ايه هى اسس ال Coding System


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (1 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يهديك


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

